# im never eating a carrot again...



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this is quite possibly, the more disturbing photograph ive ever seen. maybe not as disturbing as the tubgirl, or the anal prolapse wieghtlifter, but its right up there on a disturbing, not right, scarred for life, wash your eyeballs out with bleach then scrub them with steel wool, cry for mommy, never sleep with the lights off, suck your thumb rocking back and forth in the corner kind of image that will haunt you for the rest of your life.

and oh yea... viewer discression advised. :wink:

carrot top gets physical ~ http://www.thesuperficial.com/image.php?path=/archives/ctop_workout2.jpg


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

> maybe not as disturbing as the tubgirl, or the anal prolapse wieghtlifter


*****REMOVED*****

that one?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

This is even more disturing than orchid photos.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

The orchid photos were subliminally pleasant. These ones made me soil myself...and not in a good way.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh lord. Carrot top is juicing.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Scattered said:


> Oh lord. Carrot top is juicing.


LOL. Wasn't he like 120lbs a year ago?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Snowy said:


> > maybe not as disturbing as the tubgirl, or the anal prolapse wieghtlifter
> 
> 
> *****REMOVED*****
> ...


yes if its the one on the rotten website, and im not going to fall for clicking that link! im still trying to wipe that terrible image from my memory and i dont need to add it fresh with the image i now have of carrot top's little carrot "top".










ps.. NO im not responsible for the above photoshop pic. its one of the entries in last months gorilla mask photoshop contest featuring the carrot top photo. http://forum.gorillamask.net/showthread.php?t=12783 theres alot of flaming going on in that thread so i advise just checking out the entries and not reading through it.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

intertesting to read this story from the same website

Joaquin Phoenix "is on the verge of a nervous breakdown," says one insider. During an interview with the Associated Press, Phoenix asked a reporter:

Do I have a large frog in my hair? . . . Something's crawling out of my scalp." Despite reassurances from the reporter, the actor replied, "No, but I feel it. I'm not worried about the looks. I'm worried about the sensation of my brain being eaten . . . What did you ask me?"
Ahh, nothing better than a 'celebrity slowly goes nuts' story


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Who the hell is Carrot Top anyway.

The internet makes no sense, what was that GorillaMask forum all about?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

to answer your first question axel, look at the award hes holding. excellence in entertainment. i guess he got it from people who find satanic clowns entertaining. yes carrot top is indeed a clown. but he doesnt use makeup because well... just look at him, he doesnt need any to terrify little children. his show is a family friendly comedic stage act using props. usually oversized hats, glasses, underware, you name it hes got it hidden in his trunk of lame props. he even has a movie out called chairman of the board, which i havent seen and will never see. now dont get me wrong, i have a major clown fetish. i fantasize about becoming a full time clown, and i even learned how to juggle and do balloon animals. but carrot top scares me. i dont think i need to give an explination. he scares everybody. but the truth is the guy makes a pretty decent living. i dont have tv but when i did he was doing all the AT&T commercials.









as for the second question, not sure exactly what you were asking but if you want to know what gorrilla mask is its one of those frat boy entertainment webfind sites that you look at when you are really bored. which means i check it out every chance i get. i go there mainly for the humor stuff, but if i were a guy i would find it even more entertaining since there is a 'spankbank' which has pics of hot photoshopped babes in every color, shape..... wait.. no.. they all have the same shape, skinny with obnoxious boobs. but i guess thats what guys like best. :roll: http://gorillamask.net/


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Mmmm...spank bank. Don't be hatin'. :lol:


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Does he use mascara? He does look scary.

As to my second comment in my last post, I meant the internet is absurd, they seem to have forums for everything, where people have 20,000 posts on a forum about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Life is absurd. A forum with 20,000 posts about nothing is as representative of reality as anything else I can think of.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Scattered, 
Whats happened to you lately? Your DP seemed to have been alot worse before, but you seemed so much more upbeat. You've been on these forums a while - do you remember your post about near death experiences? You went beyond being the devil's advocate - you actually questioned Martin's own cynism and skepticism, beleiving that there must be more to these experiences than meets the eye. Are you becoming the skeptic you didnt trust?



> _ think that sometimes even skeptics become prey to a type of "dogma." To automatically deny without really observing. These are all subjective but to categorically deny a phenomena without careful analysis is as bad as simply believing in something._


_

You even began agreeing with our resident forum "mystic" of the east, littlecrocodile:




Exactly crocodile. There are even some who have predicted future events through knowledge gained through these experiences. I'm sure there are plenty of logical explanations for this, its just that when you take the entire experience as a whole, I think the ability to explain it scientifically begins to falter. Science can't give a complete explanation for these occurences. Sure, Occam's Razor, why believe all these complicated spiritual and new age theories? Still, I think this warrants alot of future investigation and if a skeptic simply shrugs it off, it would seem to me that he would rather assume that it is false, and give into intellectual laziness. I'm saying this is worth looking into because it may be important. We would rather just assume certain things and I believe skeptics are the same way. At times they would rather just assume that these claims and experiences are false rather than really look into them.

Click to expand...

And then you spoke of things which you seem to deny exist now, such as meaning, when rebutting Martin:




It doesn't seem plausible to me that any of the possible causes you listed can ever create such a cohesive, meaningful, and life changing experience.

Click to expand...

In the end, you seemed to reject the idea that it had a strictly physical cause:



The life review process, experience with dead loved ones and other entities, the experience of becoming one with god and the universe, How do we begin to formulate an explanation of these things? It is also interesting that not all people who are near death have a near death experience. I would imagine if this were a physical process that normally occurs when the body is close to death and the brain is not receiving oxygen, then most if not all people who were in this state would experience an NDE. Yet there are still over 13 million in the US alone who have experienced this and many more around the world.

Click to expand...

Where do you stand on this now, Scattered? Why are you, without any real evidence, discounting the meaning of *everything*? I think that you may be seriously depressed, and might want to talk to your doc about it, as well as going through a serious crisis of hope in your life. But dont forget that you can still recapture that hope. PM me if you need anything.

Peace
Homeskooled :?_


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the trip down memory lane  . I still stand by the idea that God might exist, I'm not an atheist, I'm an agnostic and have been for a very long time. I'm more interested in exploring ideas, the reasons why we do or don't believe something and what it takes to constitute a viable explanation for something that some may initially write off as bullsh*t. But I also sometimes overreach and try to consider something as true simply because it gives me a sense of hope. I didn't necessarily change to a categorical denial of spiritual phenomena, but I am expressing the way I feel at the moment. And often that changes, sometimes day to day, hour to hour, minute to minute.

So people can accuse me of arguing for the sake of arguing, based solely on fluctuating emotions. But I understand it simply as a way of trying to make sense of chaos, in a landscape that is never absolute or clear. Trying to do this will inevitably lead to contradictory ideas being spewed forth but for some reason I still value emotion and venting even though it may sometimes not seem coherent. Theres something inherently cathartic about it.

In the end its always the same with me, even when its different. Its all about trying to make sense of things that initially seem to make no sense. And the shifting emotions that are experienced with hope, possibility, and disillusionment. That post may not have made any sense. But I am scattered after all.


----------

